

Tesla Model S P85D Smokes Dodge Challenger Hellcat in 1/4 Mile - o0-0o
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kG6veF_34QE

======
eip
That's not a great example. The driver of the Hellcat clearly didn't know how
to drive.

Doesn't matter. Neither of them will take a Nissan GTR.

------
beamatronic
Also costs twice as much. But seriously, as more of these videos appear, it
seems electric motors torque characteristics are superior for drag racing.

